# My Hero



## Princess Ivy (Feb 17, 2005)

A little comedy sci-fi from the BBC. And it still makes me laugh. 
S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S
'So if everyone would just make their way to Austrailia in an orderly fashion' really! The trials and tribulations of a superhero living on earth and coping with marriage, children, in laws and debt. 
Does anyone else enjoy this one?


----------

